# Tax deductions for investor



## Warren Buffet II (10 August 2005)

Hi all,

It is tax time for me and I am after some items that people can claim in the tax return.

I am after information for people that are employeed in a different area and invest in the sharemarket.

What I claim normally is:

Computers
Electricity
Heating/Cooling
Subscription to magazines
Books
Seminars

Any more claims?

WBII


----------



## money tree (10 August 2005)

part of rent
internet
phone
depreciation of desk & fittings


----------



## Warren Buffet II (10 August 2005)

money tree said:
			
		

> part of rent
> internet
> phone
> depreciation of desk & fittings




Hi Moneytree,

Thanks for your reply.

I am claiming Internet and depreciation of desk and fitting already. (Forget to mentioned)

Can I ask you why you claim phone? do you connect to Internet by dialup?

I just want to create a list of things people can claim because I have been searching on the web and there is no list without subscription or a fee.

Regards, 

WBII


----------

